# Lyft Sucks



## David DiCostanzo (Jul 25, 2014)

I became a Lyft driver in OC and after logging about 80 rides, I got a message saying I was not approved to drive yet? WTF? I emailed Lyft several times over 2 weeks and never got any response. When I emailed them to tell them to keep me deactivated because I didn't want to drive for them, I got a quick response. I was deactivated because a rider said that I sped through a red light. Not true. (Some riders are real a-holes.) I never go more than 2 or 3 miles an hour over the posted limit with a rider in the car, and certainly never went through a red light. My driving record is free of moving violations and accidents for over the last 18 years. My Lyft rating was at 5 stars. I have an Uber rating of 4.8 after 300 rides. Did they take everything into consideration? No. They just accept what the rider says because you're dogsh-t to them. Its no great loss. I make way more driving for Uber. 

The way Lyft has cut its fares, drivers actually lose money. $3.00 for a ride? Are they serious? Seems like a joke. They also require that you strap that big, gay, pink, fuzzy stash on the front of your car so you can drive around town looking like an idiot. They think its cool, but people laugh at it and think its stupid.

This company is so poorly run, it doesn't stand a chance of succeeding. You have to be a fool to wear your car down and spend gas money in exchange for what they pay. Do the math and figure it out yourself.
Realistically, you make between $11 -$19 per hour driving for UberX, after expenses. With Lyft, you don't even make minimum wage. You don't even know how much the fare is until the next day. There is no listing of your rides that you can review. With Uber, all rides are posted immediately and you can see a detailed listing showing route, time, mileage, commission and fare. Also, your weekly invoice has all details.

I don't care if I get reactivated. I'm not going to be a sucker and drive for Lyft ever again.

I appreciate this site and the opportunity to vent


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

David DiCostanzo said:


> I became a Lyft driver in OC and after logging about 80 rides, I got a message saying I was not approved to drive yet? WTF? I emailed Lyft several times over 2 weeks and never got any response. When I emailed them to tell them to keep me deactivated because I didn't want to drive for them, I got a quick response. I was deactivated because a rider said that I sped through a red light. Not true. (Some riders are real a-holes.) I never go more than 2 or 3 miles an hour over the posted limit with a rider in the car, and certainly never went through a red light. My driving record is free of moving violations and accidents for over the last 18 years. My Lyft rating was at 5 stars. I have an Uber rating of 4.8 after 300 rides. Did they take everything into consideration? No. They just accept what the rider says because you're dogsh-t to them. Its no great loss. I make way more driving for Uber.
> 
> The way Lyft has cut its fares, drivers actually lose money. $3.00 for a ride? Are they serious? Seems like a joke. They also require that you strap that big, gay, pink, fuzzy stash on the front of your car so you can drive around town looking like an idiot. They think its cool, but people laugh at it and think its stupid.
> 
> ...


You were Sleep-Driving!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's why you don't invest too heavily in this gig. One little thing without proof, and out you go. Uber could do the same thing. Earnings vary by area. For awhile I was netting $7 an hour with uber after expenses (gross $17 per hour). Switched to lyft and got it up to about $12 (gross also $17 but keep all fares +$1 per ride + tips). Now lyft is saturated with drivers and I'm back down to around $5 again.


----------



## kp714 (Jun 13, 2014)

What makes the mustache "homosexual"? You said it's gay....do you mean lame?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, it is a pink (feminine) mustache (masculine). I have to admit when I first saw one I had no idea what ridesharing was and assumed it was a pride thing. Didn't help that it was at Market & Castro...

But to your original point, yeah, using "gay" as a pejorative isn't cool.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would call it Jolly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grams777 said:


> That's why you don't invest too heavily in this gig. One little thing without proof, and out you go. Uber could do the same thing. Earnings vary by area. For awhile I was netting $7 an hour with uber after expenses (gross $17 per hour). Switched to lyft and got it up to about $12 (gross also $17 but keep all fares +$1 per ride + tips). Now lyft is saturated with drivers and I'm back down to around $5 again.


Having the two Apps is the way to go. If the big boys keep dropping rates and increasing costs then that will encourage the rise of Rideshare drivers subscribing to multiple platforms.

You need to utilise your capital as much as possible and keep dead miles down. With two (or more) apps running, back-to-back bookings become a reality.


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

It's lame


----------

